
Why Is the Cyber Security Industry Addicted to Marketing? - manol74
http://petercohen.me/cyber-security-industry-addicted-marketing/
======
manol74
Found this today after an intense discussion about the pros and cons of buying
a rather expensive web security gateway. Still feel uncomfortable with a
closed source solution from a big vendor, and the security consultants could
not really explain what the benefit will be. But looking at these sales
budgets I'm not surprised that management was already biased.

------
TravelN0mad
Found this to be an interesting read, although a bit superficial. Having
worked in the industry as a consultant, I detest these snake-oil practices,
and it always bewildered me, why companies were so prone to throw their money
at these kind of 'magic' black-box solutions. But I guess, it's just another
CYA strategy.

